# Sortie TV sur ipod touch 4.1



## lolocado (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je n'arrive pas en envoyer de vidéo sur ma TV à partir d'un ipod touch 4.1. J'ai relié les deux avec des câbles apple Component AV cable ref: MB128ZA/B (avec ou sans universal dock), mes réglages vidéo de l'ipod sont sur PAL, ma TV est récente et reçoit le PAL, SECAM, NTSC. Et je n'ai toujours rien.
IL semblerait avoir un problème d'émission de signal de l'ipod, mais là je sèche.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## xavax (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le meme problème depuis la 4.1


----------

